# Cyclone Coaster Ride Long Beach CA 8/3



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 29, 2008)

Rides leaves at 10:00 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA  90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 30, 2008)

Bump this up to the top for fun!


----------



## kendemned (Aug 1, 2008)

*Here we go again*

Ever since I change jobs I haven't been able to get a day off to have some fun. 


Ken


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 1, 2008)

We'll miss you bro...


----------

